# Problème de marge d'impression



## biiby (29 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous, 

Pour faire vite et clair, j'ai un petit soucis de marge d'impression. j'ai un dossier à imprimer que j'ai créer sur photoshop. Pour une question d'esthétique lors de l'impression de mes pages il ne me faudrais pas du tout de marge de chaque côté de mon document. 
Le fichier à été créer en taille 21x29,7cm avec une résolution de 300 dpi. Que je l'imprime par photoshop ou par aperçu j'ai des marges qui sont assez grandes. 

J'ai lu sur des topic de l'enregistrer en pdf et de l'ouvrir avec illustrator, mais sa ne fonctionne pas

J'ai pu lire aussi que le problème pouvait venir de l'imprimante. mais j'en est deux sous la mains et le soucis est le même. donc je ne sais pas vraiment d'où vient le soucis.

Alors voila ma question: Comment peut-on imprimer un document en supprimant les marges aux maximum?

En espérant que quelqu'un est déjà rencontrer ce genre de soucis 

Merci et bon dimanche à tous


----------



## spoutniker (27 Février 2012)

Bonsoir,

J'ai exactement le même soucis mis à part que j'aimerais créer un PDF sans marge avec "Aperçu".
Quelqu'un a une idée?

Merci


----------



## biiby (28 Février 2012)

Bonjour, 

je n'est pas  toujouts pas résolu mon problème, mais j'ai trouvé dans les options quelque chose sur Aperçu

Au moment d'imprimer tu va dans "taille du papier", tu choisis "gérer les tailles personalisés" et la apparait les marges que tu peu modifier. Moi sa me tronque mon image quand je réduit les marges mais j'en déduit que l'imprimante et vieille et mal qualibré. Mais essaie on sait jamais


----------



## hippo sulfite (28 Février 2012)

La première des conditions pour imprimer sans marges, c'est que l'imprimante utilisée sache le faire, ce qui est loin d'être le cas pour toutes les imprimantes.
Si une imprimante sait le faire, c'est au niveau du driver que l'option est présentée.
Exemple ci-après pour une imprimante HP (Option d'impression sans bordure).


----------

